# Crappie Forum???



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

The weather here in Southern Illinois is in the low 80's this week and the coyote hunting is slowing down. I just read the fishing report and the crappie and bluegill are starting to bite. So I was wondering... Where is the crappie forum on here?

Crappie are predators, aren't they?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Right below the tweety bird forum....He's a predator too if you're a worm.....Right ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Better than a crappy forum.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I read the title and wondered if he was talking fish or just couldn't spell !!


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

LOL, i wondered also, but hey lets not bang up bondcocoyote......to bad anyway


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hear ya. All in good fun. I chase Bass (another predator) all summer long in tournaments. Keeps me out of trouble. LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Are they not those tiny fish that are bony and hard to clean?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats them, you have to fillet them. They are goooood eating.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok, I'll stick to talking about hunting. But YD you are right about two things, I can't spell (good thing for spell check!) and they are GOOD eating! (and fun to catch)

Hey, they do have a symbol for it though.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You don't have to do that bondcoyote. We were just having fun with ya. It'll be fishing season soon here and I'll be posting pics. We have the trophy room and the member's cabin for that sort of thing. Like this...




  








First bass tourney of the year




__
bones44


__
May 31, 2011


__
2


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Bones is that you? I got the impression you were an old man


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh, I know it's all good. I was trying to sound a little sarcastic with that last post. I like to fish almost as much as hunt but the summer time I leave the coyotes alone and go after the fish. I live about 20 miles from the largest man made lake in Illinois (Carlyle Lake) so that's where I spend my weekends.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Bones is that you? I got the impression you were an old man


That's funny!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

If you can't shoot a rifle........ http://www.crappie.com







Sorry BondCo, you had it coming..> Bones, you shaved?


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Good one JT!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> Bones is that you? I got the impression you were an old man


Yea Fred, we met at Zach's before. Speaking of old man, must be that memory going.LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> If you can't shoot a rifle........ http://www.crappie.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, beard was getting itchy...lol


----------

